# Which Sebenza?



## this_is_nascar (Jan 17, 2004)

I've read every post I've been able to find concerning the Sebenza. It sounds like a folder I'd be interested in. My first question concerns which styling to go with.

-Small?
-Large?
-Classic?
-New Style?

How did you folks decide on which to purchase?


----------



## was_jlh (Jan 17, 2004)

Small "regular" style. For everyday pocket carry, the small is best. A friend of mine has a large and the small is definitely easier for EDC. I prefer the look of the "regular" over the new "classic" style.

Joe


----------



## Rorschach (Jan 17, 2004)

I had the pleasure of meeting Chris Reeve at Blade Show West recently, and I can honestly say the best way is to try and handle them all to see which suits your needs and aesthetics. They are fairly different, but just for openers, I'd recommend a Large Classic. Why? I like the lines of the classic better, and for the money, I think is the small has too many good competitors out there. I'm sure you'll get other opinions.


----------



## Deanster (Jan 17, 2004)

Lots of opinions on this one - I've been carrying a small regular for several years now, very happily. Here's my thoughts:

Small vs. large is purely a matter of your needs. The small is a very classic size, and hangs very nicely in my pocket, so light and thin it's hardly noticable. I find the large a bit too... well, large for really comfortable EDC. It's also big enough to cross the line for legal folders many places, and a bit chunky and overbuilt for, say, opening plastic bags. 

That said, if you don't mind the size, and have need of the larger blade, nothing wrong with the large. 

Similarly, Classic style is nice, but I find the slightly more modern lines of the regular more attractive, and the geometry more to my liking. Purely personal preference, though. 

I will say that I'd avoid a decorated Sebenza for your first Sebenza - I think of the decorated Sebenzas like I would if Peter Gransee started to decorate ARC's - it's OK, but not what I buy them for. 

I find their customer service and support to be amazing - I've been very pleased, epecially with their free re-sharpening.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for you comments guys, especially yours Deanster. Based on you comments and more reading I've done on BladeForums, I think I'm deciding on the small. Pocketability is important and I had forgotten all about that "blade must no larger than 3" law" we have here in New Jersey. Now I need to decide on Classic or New-Style. By the way, I do agree with your comment about keeping it plane. I don't want to get into the fancy ones, just a standard plain folder, that's it.

Maybe to help me decide on Classic or New-Style, I can give you some informaton that you or anyone else can comment on. My hands are on the large size, I'm right handed and my palms tend to sweat alot.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 17, 2004)

nascar,

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Small vs. large is a matter of size and weight perference. 

Best bet is to either find a local knife retailer who carries both or go on one of the knife-enthusiast Forums to see if you can hook up with some local knife-lovers to try out each knife. Alternatively, find knives in your own collection that approximates the size/weight ratio.

Case-in-point is that although I prefer larger folders like the Strider AR/GB or the Extrema Ratio MPC (all of which I own), due to my daily-wear clothes, I can only carry lighter folders with comfort as EDCs. Here, my current favorite is a RJ Martin Avenger, which is much lighter, yet still carries a blade length of 4 and a quarter inches (which exceeds that of any of the aforementioned knives).

It's all about finding the right weight/size ratio.

As for the styling of the blade/handle, that's up to your personal eye. To me, it doesn't make much ergo or usage difference -- just that I'm more of a "Regular" (modern) type of guy, that's all.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Deanster (Jan 17, 2004)

T_i_N - regular vs. classic is a tough one, as the differences are really very small. 

90% of the difference is in the area around the thumb stud - the regular has small scallops on the lock side, and small scallops with a larger assymetrical (think Nike swoosh) cutout on the stud side. The classic has one large half-moon cutout on the stud side, and is smooth on the lock side. 

I find the scallops (which are nicely rounded, rather than harsh or jagged) provide a nice grip enhancer (my palms are a bit sweaty, and I often work in wet environments), and I don't like the look of the half-moon stud cutout on the classic, so regular was an easy choice for me. 

I think if I'd had a classic to begin with, I would have been happy, and then moved to the regular when it came out. As it is, I had the regular, and wouldn't even consider the classic.


----------



## torment (Jan 17, 2004)

I've got a small regular sebenza for sale if you are interested. I can take pics and such...it was born on June 23, 2003 I believe. Its used, but not abused. Just e-mail or PM me!


----------



## woodsman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nascar, I tried to email and PM you but had no success.
If you want a new seb at the best price email me. I'm a reeve dealer. I have all four knives mentioned in stock. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 17, 2004)

This_is_Nascar,
I have the Large Standard & the Large Classic with ebony & gold inlay. The small is just to small for my hand. It would be best for you to try them all and see which you like. I know with lights you buy a few and pick the ones you like, but Sebenzas are so consistent that this is unnecessary. You might buy one of each version, pick the ones you want and sell the rest. It seems to me that people that wear dress clothes prefer the small Sebenza.
For what it's worth the wood inlay is holding up just fine.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 17, 2004)

Deanster, thanks. That's help a bunch.
Terment, thanks, but if/when I purchase one, I want it to be new.
woodsman, not sure what the problem is. I'm getting PM's and E-Mail from others. You asked to E-Mail you, but your address is not in your profile. Let me know how to contact you.
Hoghead, thanks. I plan to carry this during work (dress environment), so that's why I'm thinking of the smaller sized one. That, plus the laws in NJ concerning blades > 3-inches.


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Jan 17, 2004)

TIN,
The small is very good in the work enviornment. I carry my small Stars and Stripes in the office every day. It rides low and does not raise any red flags. It is funny because in my office a full sized mult-tool on the belt is normal, but a knife alone clipped to your pocket is suspect. 
Some prefer the large because they feel the sub 3 inch blade of the small is too short. I have found the small to be a very capable knife and really like the convex, hollow ground blade design (much more than other blades in the 3 inch range).
Good luck in your research and enjoy the one you settle on.


----------



## woodsman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nascar, Sorry about that. My email is [email protected]
I can give you a price list via email if you wish.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks. E-Mail sent.


----------



## Geode (Jan 17, 2004)

T-I-N,

Since you have large hands, you might find the Classic sebbie easier to open and close, particlularly, with the small model. The cut out allows you to more readily access the lockbar to disengage the lock.

I personally prefer, and own the small regular. I have handled and owned virtually every CRK folder, and the small Calvalry regular and snakewood Mnandi are the only ones kept.

You are doing a good thing getting a sebenza. They are of pretty consistently high quality, so you won't have to buy a few, keep the "best", and sell the rest /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I think I've narrowed my choice down to one of these in the short version.


----------



## Geode (Jan 17, 2004)

TIN,

One other thing to notice is the contours of the handle. Notice that the classic has a very shallow dip on the back of the handle and a bit of a sharper edge on the "butt" of the knife. The contours of the handle may take you a little more getting used to than the regular model. That is another reason I own the regular instead of the classic. Same goes for the larger model. 

The classic has a "pointier" blade profile. Prettier, IMO, but the regular is plenty pointy and has a nice belly.


----------



## Tech a Billy (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey T.I.N.
I just went through the same thing, sweated the decision and finally chose the small Classic. Ordered it online and they sent me a small Regular instead. I was bummed out and immediately ordered a classic from another dealer with the intention of returning the Regular. While waiting for the Classic I got rather attached to the Reg and when the Classic finally arrived I was a little disapointed. Nothing wrong with the knife of course. It's just that I figured I just should have stuck with the Reg. because it suited me just fine.
Then I read about the work that Tom Mayo does with the Sebenza and I sent the Classic off to him for the treatment. Wow, now that is just what I was looking for. Now the Mayonized Classic goes with me everywhere while the Reg, in it's stock form, sits in the safe. 
In either case the differences are minor and both versions are winners. You can't go wrong with either one. Of course now I long for a Large Wood Inlay, probably a reg...or perhaps...


----------



## paulr (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd consider one of the decorated ones. Some of them really do look nice. Unlike flashlights, knives have been around for thousands of years and their functional aspects have been pretty well worked out by now. The excellence of a Sebenza isn't just in its raw usefulness or its space age technology, but also in its precision and its design thoughtfulness. The thing just screams quality. The decoration is an emblem of the pride of workmanship that went into it, and it makes it nicer when you take out the knife just to look at it, which you'll probably do quite a lot. 

Edit: oh neat, some disassembly pics. I hadn't seen this before.

http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?t=854


----------



## Overload (Jan 17, 2004)

I have both smalls in lefty. Bought the regular first, and had problems getting my thumb to depress the frame lock. Finally figured it out (push as far forward as you can, not straight down). Still, I ordered a Classic. Today I carry the Classic as my EDC. I just like the bigger cutout for disengaging the lock.

Overload in Colorado

p.s. strangely, I like the thumb stud on the regular. They seem the same, but the classic stud seems to bite my thumb, allmost like there's a burr on it, but there isn't. I may take both apart and swich blades to fix this


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Gone Jeepin said:*
TIN,
The small is very good in the work enviornment. I carry my small Stars and Stripes in the office every day. It rides low and does not raise any red flags. It is funny because in my office a full sized mult-tool on the belt is normal, but a knife alone clipped to your pocket is suspect. 
Some prefer the large because they feel the sub 3 inch blade of the small is too short. I have found the small to be a very capable knife and really like the convex, hollow ground blade design (much more than other blades in the 3 inch range).
Good luck in your research and enjoy the one you settle on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really likes the looks of the small Stars and Stripes.


----------



## Deanster (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep - that's a beauty - If I were going to buy a decorated Sebenza, that would be my first choice among non-unique patterns. 

There may still be a unique pattern out there that manages to turn my head, and buy another sebenza...


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 18, 2004)

i saw a mind blowing blue damascus sebby a while a back, it gave me the shivers...

then i saw the lochsa /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## MicroE (Jan 18, 2004)

Nascar---I carry a large classic. I also own a small classic which is great, but smaller.

There is no law in NJ limiting the length of the blade unless you are under 18 years. 
I researched the NJ laws about a year ago and never found any blade length limit for an adult.

The law that I reviewed can be found here:
http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/nj.txt
---Marc


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Marc. I'll have to take a look at this.


----------



## MicroE (Jan 18, 2004)

Nascar---In case you didn't know, Bulldog Enterprises (a CPF sponsor) sells Sebenzas. I have purchased several from Howard with excellent results.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 18, 2004)

nascar,

I've got one of the Large "Stars & Stripes" as a special 4th of July and 9/11 carry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif They're, IMO, one of the best looking (and functioning) "flag" knives around, with the Limited Ed. Benchmade 720 being a very distant second.

With the CRK, there can be slight variations in the "shade" of anodizing -- my flag's colors are quite dark, lending it an extra distinction. If you can, I'd recommend that you purchase the knife in-person to avoid such "shade" differences from not meeting your expectations.

A special note is that the Titanium slabs will get scratched up in a pocket shared with keys, flashlight, or just with simple everyday use. Overall, the plain, undecorated models will wear better, and this might be preferable to those who intend to truly "EDC" the knife.

A side benefit with the plain models is that once your knife has aged enough and you feel like something different, you can get them "Mayonized" by the renowned Tom Mayo for a very fair fee. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Allen. You made some really good points that I haven't considered.

MicroE, thanks. I didn't realize Howard sold these.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 19, 2004)

nascar:

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

BTW, yes, even the "plain" will scratch with use -- it's just part of the game with Titanium slabs/scales, no way around it.

But at least you won't feel quite as bad when they do !

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## js (Jan 19, 2004)

nascar,

If your hands are large and your state laws allow it--which it seems they probably do--I would suggest getting the large Sebenza. My hands are medium to large-ish, and I have the large regular Sebenza, and I would not want it to be any smaller. It fits nicely in the hand. Plus I like the scallops on the frame lock that were mentioned above and is one of the reasons I'm glad I got the regular. You get a really good feeling grip. The only way to know for sure is to handle both the small and large regular and classic and decide for yourself, but I'd bet that if you really do have large hands that you will like the large better, and either the classic or the regular is widely liked, but it seems the classic wins by a slight margin on the knife forums, especially for the small.

I can definitely tell you that the large is perfectly EDC-able when put inside pocket with clip protruding outside. I hardly notice my Sebbie unless I think of it or intentionally feel for it. Another note: the sebenzas don't "seem" as large as the blade size would suggest because the blade extends almost the entire length of the titanium slabs; when folded shut the tip of the blade is only 3/16ths of an inch from the top of the sides. Almost any other knife with that blade size would be much larger when folded shut.

But keep it all in perspective: no matter which model you choose you are going to absolutely LOVE it! Also, when you get the CRK bug you will probably buy other CRK knives later. I'm going to, and I am by no means rich, but for some situations I would like to have a small sebbie or mnandi. I really like the look of the small classic wood inlay sebenzas. Beauties, they are. Not that I don't think my large sebbie is a beauty. She is, but wood is a nice thing.

But, if you sweat a lot, I've found that the titanium bead blasted finish handles are VERY grippy and non-slip. I've never held the graphics-smooth finish handles or the inlaid-smoth finish handles, so I don't know how they would be with sweaty hands.

Hope some of this helped.


----------



## Geode (Jan 20, 2004)

Allen made some excellent points.

Here are a couple of other thoughts:

1. The stars & stripes can be had non-anodized, etched on the bead blasted grey slabs for about $50 over the regular cost of a seb (IIRC).

2. Just the S&S face can be purchased to be interchangeable with the regular sebbie - either the small or large. This goes for other graphic seb designs also.

3. This may have been mentioned, but the non-graphic sebbies can be refurbished to like new condition for a nominal fee, including stonewashing/resharpening the blade, bead blasting scratches from the frame, lube and tuning.

I believe the graphics like the S&S can also be refurbished.

With a company like CRK and knife like the sebenza, there are many options for consumers.


----------



## Zvi (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd buy Lochsa /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It's a next step in framelock evloution.
http://zvis.com/knives/custom/sclochsa.shtml - review and pix are at the bottom. It's a beauty.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a small Stars & Stripes Sebenza that I EDC and I could not be happier. The finish holds up surprisingly well and still cleans up well with Windex and Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish. I would highly recommend this knife. The TNT from Tom Mayo would be the other other recommendation that I would make, but he stopped taking orders a while back and his wait is over two years at the moment I believe.

Spend the money, go with the Stars & Stripes small Sebenza and never look back. 

Bucky


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 21, 2004)

zvi...i hate you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

i was on your site the other day!
man you've got a lot of cool stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 21, 2004)

To add to js's great post, even with sweaty hands (I have this problem, too), the decorated CRKs aren't too bad at all, as the beadblasting on the lock side offers very good traction texturing.

Geode, in turn, has made some wonderful and very practical suggestions ! Maybe I should get a plain slab as an EDC "change-out" ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Bucky, thank you for that bit of wisdom and reassurance.....I will likely now carry my _S&S_ a bit more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

---

Oh, and as for Mayos --

If you're taking it to this level, the secondary market is perhaps your best alternative. For as rare as they are on the retail circuit (select high-end retailers, like BladeArt, The Bright Edge, Classic Knives and Guns, etc. will have either new or pre-owned in-stock once in a while), they do pop up with remarkable consistency and frequency !

But be prepared to pay....even the small-ish "Medium" models can easily command $500+, and "Large" or "XL" models can well run $800 to $1K+.

But as is the case with most *_true_* custom-cutlers, Tom Mayo does an *amazing* job with his TNTs, and should at least be experienced once, if not owned, by and knife enthusiast.

That said, the Buck-Mayo model 172 TNT is a total bargain at $190 or so retail, and makes for a wonderful EDC, even for those who own Mayo's customs !

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## NeonLights (Jan 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DumboRAT said:*

That said, the Buck-Mayo model 172 TNT is a total bargain at $190 or so retail, and makes for a wonderful EDC, even for those who own Mayo's customs !

Allen
aka DumboRAT 



[/ QUOTE ]

That's good to know. I won an auction for a Buck Mayo TNT a couple days ago on ebay for only $150 (NIB). I was planning on buying one eventually, but not at the moment because I already had a Buck Strider (mini spearpoint) on the way from TAD. It was too good to pass up. I've got the Strider yesterday (great heavy-duty knife), but I'm still waiting on the Buck Mayo TNT.

The quality of the knives I've been purchasing over the last several years has slowly been increasing (as has the price), and my next high quality knife will be a CRK Sebanza, maybe this fall. I'm anxious to hear what TIN thinks of the Sebenza when he gets his.

-Keith


----------



## SpeedTriple (Jan 22, 2004)

torment,
do you still have your Sebenza for sale?`
email sent.
dr.bux


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 23, 2004)

Neon,

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My first look-see at the Buck-Mayo was at the same time that I went to pick up a true Mayo (medium Dr. Death AP modified Tanto, USN lottery knife) from a fellow knife-enthusiast here in NE Ohio.

Sure, the real Mayo was buttery smooth -- but the Buck-Mayo truly wasn't far behind.

$150 is a very good price for a LNIB or NIB 172, you'll love it.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

If not for some heavy-duty purchases recently (EKI/ECA HMMV-K, Vegas Classic Lightfoot FCF), I'd honestly likely have bought a 172.


Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## torment (Jan 23, 2004)

drbux.....i cannot reply to your emails. your email will not accept emails from me for some reason.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 24, 2004)

It's official. By the end of today, I will have ordered a Small, Regular, Plain Sebenza. I can't wait.


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 24, 2004)

this_is_nascar,
Please let us know what you think of your new Sebenza.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 24, 2004)

Congrats !

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Raindrop (Jan 24, 2004)

Beware of the Sebenza /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif It is one of the few knives that I own more of than flashlights. Once you get one, you have to have another, then another, ..... 

With large hands the next thing to consider would be a wood inlaid. I have both the Classic Inlaids and the Custom Regular Sebenza Inlaids in my EDC rotation. The wood inserts seem to make the handle more comfortable for repetitive cutting tasks.

Congrats on buying one of the few "production" knives that rival the majority of the customs for fit and finish.

~Greg


----------



## paulr (Jan 24, 2004)

Congrats Ray. Sebenzas are great.

Can someone explain what Tom Mayo does with them in customization?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 24, 2004)

I placed the order tonight and recieved confirmation that it will ship on Monday. I got a great deal on it too. I can't wait.

I'm hoping this doesn't start yet another addiction.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 24, 2004)

nascar,

Too late. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

BTW, our good friend Dan is a knifeaholic, too. I've gor his Strider-TAD Gear TActical AR. He also is a retailer for Microtech.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## js (Jan 25, 2004)

nascar,

Congratulations! Please post back here with your thoughts and impressions. I'd especially like to know if you think the small is large enough for a comfortable and useful grip during most cutting tasks, and also how you like to carry it EDC.

Enjoy your sebbie. One word about the BB finish: the feel of it improves with age, in my experience.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, my knife arrived today. I'm not sure what to say really. I'm glad I went with the small. The large would have been bigger than what I was looking for. Build quality appears to be excellent, it feels good in my hand, the opening/closing of the blade is nice and smooth and it just feels like a well made solid product.

All that being said, I beleive that I've discovered that I'm not really a "knife-person". I'm having those same thoughts that a non-flashaholic must have when I tell them I paid hundreds for a flashlight. I just don't see what makes this a $300 pocketknife. This is not meant to be offensive or anything, so please don't take it as such.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 29, 2004)

nascar,

Not offensive at all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif If you cannot see the difference between a Sebbie and a "Pakisteel flea-market knife," like you said, maybe you're just not that into knives.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

More money for lights !

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 29, 2004)

this_is_nascar,
Thanks for the up date. Sorry you were disappointed. You might want to sell it while it's new, but if you're willing to take a chance I think it'll grow on you. 
Do you prefer a smaller knife?


----------



## paulr (Jan 29, 2004)

t_i_n, take a look at some less expensive knives sometime, even Benchmade which is supposed to be the best production knife. They're just not as well made as the Sebenza in terms of precision. I guess these things are just harder to make precisely than flashlights are, maybe because steel is harder to work with than aluminum, or whatever.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 29, 2004)

Hoghead, I think you may have hit the nail on the head. I've been EDC'ing a Benchmade Benchmite for quite some time. It does what I need to do. It's small and goes un-noticed in my pocket (even my dress slacks) and cuts what and when I need it to. I'm not so sure I'd be willing to carry this loose in my pocket like that. Now that's obviously no fault of the knife, it's just a personal preference. I'm undecided what to do. I may let it ride with me over the weekend to see how well it fits.

paulr, I'm sure you're right however it goes un-notice by me. Again, no fault of the knife it's just my lack of understanding and appreciation of the process, I'm sure. In the hand, it certainly does feel solid.


----------



## Owen (Jan 29, 2004)

I know where you're coming from. I've had both small and large Sebenzas, and they were, in a word...perfect. By that, I mean they were perfectly constructed. 
They just weren't perfect for the things I use a knife for, and I prefer knives that are a little more specialized for my specific uses to one great all-around design.
If I had to own one locking folder, it would be a small Sebenza. 
I don't have to own just one, though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DaveH (Jan 29, 2004)

TIN, I can understand your concern. It's actually pretty common. But here are some very good reasons why, IMO, a sebenza is
worth $300.

1) They don't wear out. I usually wear out a spyderco knife in about 1.5 years, after that amount of time on a spyderco, the blade has been sharpened alot, the pivot is a little sloppy, etc.
But with reasonable care, I haven't "worn out" a sebenza. 

2) Blade bushing, some knives you can tighten or loosen the pivot,the problem is there's always a trade off between action and loose pivot. Not with
the sebenza. Keep the pivot tight and the action stays smooth.

3) You can take it apart and clean it.

4) If you send it back to CRK, you can always call on the phone and see what's up. It's pretty hard to do that with big knife companies.

It literally took me years to fully appreciate all these aspects. I now want to buy every one I see (well almost)


----------



## felder (Jan 30, 2004)

If I were in your position, I'd sell it. The sebenza is a very nice knife, but if you really don't appreciate it you shouldn't spend $300 on it.

The sebenza in my opinion is the best production folder you can buy. Its fit and finish is second to none, it's one of the few knives where the manufacturer encourages you to take it apart, it has an outstanding warranty, and finally its simplicity is such that if the knife is well taken care of it should last forever.

That said, it's still at the end of the day just a knife. If you do not have a passion for knives the sebenza simply isn't worth it. Knives are designed to do exactly one thing, that is seperate matter. Any knife will do this, whether it costs $10 or $1000. Granted some knives may not do it for very long, or may fall apart. However you can get a knife for a lot less than $300 that should stand the test of time and do a good job at matter seperation.

Flashlights are very similar to knives in that they have a singular basic functionality. After everything is said and done,a $10 flashlight will illuminate your way to the bathroom at night or help you find the fuse box just as well as a $180 Arc4+. Generally speaking only flashaholics spend this much for flashlights, and only knifeaholics should buy sebenzas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
Well, my knife arrived today. I'm not sure what to say really. I'm glad I went with the small. The large would have been bigger than what I was looking for. Build quality appears to be excellent, it feels good in my hand, the opening/closing of the blade is nice and smooth and it just feels like a well made solid product.

All that being said, I beleive that I've discovered that I'm not really a "knife-person". I'm having those same thoughts that a non-flashaholic must have when I tell them I paid hundreds for a flashlight. I just don't see what makes this a $300 pocketknife. This is not meant to be offensive or anything, so please don't take it as such.


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 30, 2004)

Agreed felder. I couldn't quite interpret your tone as to whether I offended you or not. If I did, that was not my intent. I'm sure everything that everyone has said about this knife is true. This weekend, I may attempt to carry in by itself in my right front pocket, by itself. I don't want to mess it up, in case I decide to sell it.


----------



## Overload (Jan 31, 2004)

I have nearly as many knives as I do flashlights. However, I use a knife on a daily basis opening boxes. I'm a lefty, so it's almost a game trying to find blades that work lefty one handed. When I find the rare knife that works lefty, I buy it. I have a smaller cadre that I rotate as EDC knives. These includes my two lefty Sebies, but I'm wearing a SOG Flash 2 today.
So, I agree with you that I don't believe that a $300 knife is that much superior to a $100 knife. But, in my own way, I reward knife companies that make lefty knives.
Oh, I wear and use every knife I own, even though many are limited editions, customs, or expensive. A knife has a job, so I let them do it. If I had a rare car, I'd drive it.(ok, I don't carry my Glock knife ever, but it's not a folder) hmmm, I carry all my folders at one time or another. It keeps them fresh to me.

Overload in Colorado


----------



## paulr (Jan 31, 2004)

My understanding of the "take it apart" issue is that the Sebenza is one of the few knives whose parts are made precisely enough that you can strip it down and put it back together and have everything fit properly. Other knives tend to not fit back together without fussing and tweaking, so the vendors don't want anyone except factory techs to do it. That's one of the things that impressed me about the Sebenza. It may just be mythology, though.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jan 31, 2004)

paulr --

Not mythology at all. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yup, it's a part of what makes the Sebbies so good !

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## js (Feb 3, 2004)

nascar,

See how you like it. It may grow on you. If not, sell it.

As for taking the Sebbie apart and cleaning it --- AH! What a JOY!

I just did this the other day, and I am even happier about my knife than before, if that is possible. Brilliant, simple, elegant, solid, just simply perfect to my mind. I love my large sebbie.


----------



## Ted (Feb 4, 2004)

t_i_n,

Try to carry the Sebbie for some time. Sometimes it need to grow on you. (Don't worry about messing it up. It can be refurbished)
Also, as others already said, try to take it apart/clean it. For example as I described here
http://www.chrisreeve.com/faq.htm#clean
and here
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=260685

If you do this you will even more appreciate how it's constructed!

Ted


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'm considering taking the clip off to see if it rides more comforatable that way.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 4, 2004)

TIN - you may have already moved on, but I had a couple thoughts to share that may help you to make a decision if you haven't. Perhaps they'll help you find what's good about the Sebenza, or maybe they'll make it more clear that it's not going to work for you. Either way is fine w/ me... 

The first is that you've mentioned a couple times carrying the knife IN your right front pocket - this may just be a semantic jumble, but the knife is really intended to be carried clipped to the edge of the pocket. While it's light enough to carry in the pocket, especially if you take off the clip to make it thinner, where it really shines is riding on its clip, and for most folks the size and weight just dissapear - very different from most knives. 

If I were looking for an in-pocket knife, I'd probably go with the very light and thin Gerber LST lockback - about $25. What I really value about my Sebenza is that it's always in the same place, no fumbling, no messing about, just reach, flip and use, unlock, close and return - no other knife makes this process so effortless for me. If you're not using it like this, you may not find it so valuable or attractive. (not that there's only one way to use it, but just trying to shed light on what makes it unusually good for me, in the hopes that it might assist you in making a decision). 

Second - this is a tough one, especially if you're on the fence about keeping it, but the other great thing about the Sebenza for me is that I can really USE it. Not daintily, not with concern about the knife, but only with concern about getting the job done. 

Until I had the Sebenza for a few months, I didn't realize that I subconciously 'babied' all my other knives, taking care to not twist the blade, torque the pivot, etc. Once I realized that the Sebenza is truly meant to be used, and used hard if required, I found that there's all kinds of things that I can do with it that one normally wouldn't even think about doing with a folder - prying open crate tops, for example, which is a common thing for a large fixed blade knife, but unheard of with a folder. 

You won't be able to do any of this if you're trying to preserve it for resale, of course, but perhaps taking a few moments to think about whether being able to use the knife hard is a valuable part of the tool for your needs will help.


----------



## js (Feb 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ted said:*
t_i_n,

Try to carry the Sebbie for some time. Sometimes it need to grow on you. (Don't worry about messing it up. It can be refurbished)
Also, as others already said, try to take it apart/clean it. For example as I described here
http://www.chrisreeve.com/faq.htm#clean
and here
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=260685

If you do this you will even more appreciate how it's constructed!

Ted




[/ QUOTE ]

Ted, just wanted to say a big "THANK YOU" for writing up those cleaning directions. They are great, just great: clear, concise, and accurate. Loved them.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, especially you Deanster. It sounds like you've captured the essence of what makes this knife so good. I had been fearful of really "using" the knife, but I think it's the only fair thing to do. I'm also going to try to carry it with the clip as you suggested, however I'm not so sure it will fit with my daily dress code at the office. I'll have to see how obvious it looks.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 4, 2004)

Anytime, TIN! I've been amazed at the extent to which nobody notices/cares about things clipped on the pockets - the first few days it feels a little like children will run screaming at the sight of your dangerous knife, but it never happens... even at my hyper-liberal university job, clipped to my dress slacks. The Sebenza's thin, neutral gray, and unmarked clip is vastly less noticable than, say, a Spyderco clip.

To that end, it's a major plus if you spend a little time 'breaking in' the lanyard so that it curls around the top of the knife (when clipped in your pocket, wrapped so it lays in the gap between the scales), and stays there, it's no longer hanging out, and thus invisible, but is super-easy to grab a hold of. Just sitting around, pulling and curling the lanyard into position or setting it so the knife is sitting on top of the lanyard for a couple nights will do it - and then it stays there forever (until replacement time). 

Similarly, sitting around (watching TV?) and practicing opening and closing the blade one-handed, both to break-in the parts a little, and to get the hand-motion smooth, will pay off in the above-mentioned ease-of-use. 

All that said, it may just turn out that this knife isn't quite right for you, and you can at least count on it now being a 'celebrity' knife - no CPF thread has ever gone into such detail on a single blade.


----------



## Overload (Feb 5, 2004)

This brings up something I had a question about. How smooth and easy should opening and closing my Sebenza be? I find it slicker opening my benchmades, my Sebies feel dry. Is this normal?

Overload in Colorado


----------



## Owen (Feb 5, 2004)

Opening and closing on both of mine was glass smooth. I always used White Lightning on them. 
Holding either edge-down parallel to the floor, and releasing the lock with my index finger, the blade would always (even when the knife was filthy, and had been rinsed out, and WD-40ed several times since lubing) drop closed to the point that it hit my fingernail. Pretty smooth.
This thread is making me a want a small Seb again, dang it...


----------



## DumboRAT (Feb 5, 2004)

t_i_n,

I typically remove/do not have a lanyard on my EDCs due to my very people-interaction academic/professional environment.

That said, don't worry, the lanyard on the CRKs is an extremely easy knot to tie, even if you're born "all thumbs" like me. Instructions are on the CRK website, and is super-clear and easy-to-follow.

Just about no-one except for other knife-nuts and LEOs will notice that what you have clipped to the back/seam corner of your front-right pants pocket is a knife instead of a pen, pager, cell-holster, PDA stylus, etc. I would not be worried about intimidating "sheeple," and as long as you're not doing something wrong, most officers will not even question the knife's presence (and those that do often turn out to be knife-nuts of their own right, and are more trying to strike-up a conversation and mutual "show-and-tell than anything else! LOL!). 

More than likely, after a week or so of having it clipped near the seam of your pants, you'll barely notice that it's there. The Sebbies are very well-proportioned and represents a good weight-to-size ratio. I wear typical "office dress," dress-slacks andd Dockers, and find that for me, knives in this size-to-weight ratio are truly barely noticeable, and are indeed discrete.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## DumboRAT (Feb 5, 2004)

Overload,

Just about any new, high-quality "prodction-custom/limited" knife will require a period of break-in. 

Hell, Strider SnGs can take upwards of 300-500 clcles to truly wear-in.......... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

If your knife is new, just give it some time.

Also, if you're a new Sebbie user, remember that your thumb motion in the deployment on this knife matters a lot. The CRK FAQ addresses this issue thoroughly.

I would say from having owned a coupla Sebbies that their action is nice, but not truly "buttery smooth" even with good maintenance. But then again, they are, after all, mass-quantity "production" knives, and not true-customs. Only my Mayo-touched Sebbies can approach some of my other hand-builds. The feel from my Sebbies is one of solidity and quality, but not one of slick-speed.

But here's the true kicker. 

Even with true custom hand-builds, there's few that can match the smoothness of some of today's high-quality mass-produced production knives.

The AXIS mechanism is so smooth on the Benchmades that after a good break-in and lube, you can literally very easily just wrist-snap them open. Similarly, polymer-bushing knives like the Spyderco Howard Viele are tremendously silky even compared to high-end customs. At the same time, the Kershaw assisted-opening flippers can be just about as smooth and even faster to deploy than some custom flippers. 

Think that your hand-tailored Aston Martin is nicely done-up? Heck, the Lexus parked next to you might have tighter tolerances. Think that your Porshe is fast? Watch out for the Corvette in the next lane at the stoplight.....

Yes, I love my Sebbies and they;re very, very nice knives -- but just like everything else in this world, they're not perfect, and they do have trade-offs.

If I want a solid feel and outstanding fit-and-finish, my Sebbies are among the top condenders along with Strider, Lightfoot and RJ Martin. If I want speed, I'd Wave out my much rougher finished production Emersons or snap out a few Microtechs. If I had to show my friends smooth? - I'd go for my Spyderco Viele, Mayo, Pirela/Elishwitz, or Duncan (I'm just biting at the bit to gey my paws on a Chew). 

The Sebbies are excellent in their own right, but they're not going to win every contest, every category. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## matt_j (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm probably late as 5 o'clock with it. I use Sebenza (large) for past few years. It is a great knife, sharp. Takes a while to get used to. Looks very ordinary. As a matter of fact right out of the box I double questioned my self why did I spent so much money on it. In my work I preffer serrated blade but sebenza sees its share of action. In short it's a no bs knife. It is a serious blade. I made a mistake of leaving this blade with my old man who decided to sharpen it for me. He kept the edge but scratched up the blade. 

I'm currently talking to Chris Reeve about customizing one of his World Trade Center pieces. I would love one of the design he has (last one on the pic) but would love to incorporate an American flag into that. Some small flag on the right side of the skyline. We lost some guys both from my rescue squad and Morgan Stanley, plus I was on the 46th floor so it will have more of the sentimental value. Also I was looking for way to customize my knife so it is different. Also this knife saves lives and maybe it will go as a small memorial to people who died.






One problem I have with this knife is that if you keep it in your pocket and some lint collects on the inside of the blade stopper it will prevent the blade from fully opening (by 10th on an inch). Even that small shift will cause lock not to deploy. I almost took my finger off when knife folded on me. Thank got for extrication gloves (and this is also why I couldn't feel if lock deployed or not).

Matt


----------



## mhejl (Feb 5, 2004)

I've have both a large and small plain Sebenzas w/ BG42 for somewhere around 8 and 7 years, respectively. May be longer, I bought the first right after the switch from ATS-34.

Since I got the small one, the large (and my drawerfull of SOGs, Spideys, Benchmades, etc.) have seen little or no use.

The small Sebenza just "fits" - and works! Its been my EDC since I got it.

Wrong forum, I know, but anyone intested in a large Sebenza with original CR leather sheath for $300? No blade scratches but the scales show pocket wear (I'll bead blast them for a sale, though). Sheath is pristine. I think I still have the original box and papers.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mikey, is your small Sebenza the classic or regular style?


----------



## mhejl (Feb 6, 2004)

Both of mine are the "Regular" style.


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 6, 2004)

Nascar,
What can I say about "The Grey Turd" (to give the plain Sebbie one of it's disparaging names)

First the disclaimer - I've never OWNED one, but I have carried one for a few weeks (loaner) - the only reason for NOT owning one was that I "skipped a step" I went to customs - I wanted a Mayo TnT sooooo bad I could taste it. The day I was ready to place my order was the day Tom stopped taking orders /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I ended up with a DC Munroe "Chimera" instead. I also have a NICE dress custom Jeff Hall (BTW you won't see his customs on his site right now - his production stuff is there)

To appreciate a Sebbie, you have to USE it. Frankly, the plain version is ugly, scary looking (to sheeple), and darned expensive. Heck, Mayo TnTs can be plain too - that's one of the nice things about the Munroe, even if it's probably NOT as good a knife (now, so of the other Munroe knives out there....). The Jeff Hall is DRESSY, and at work (FULL of sheeple), the only comments I get are "pretty". The thing is, I would not try to use the Hall for anything near as rough as the Sebbie OR the Munroe

USE IT, then see


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. Since receiving some great advice from the folks here, I'm on my 2nd day of carrying it, clipped to my pocket. Everyone's right. You really don't know it's there until you need it. So far, so good.


----------



## js (Feb 6, 2004)

KC2IXE,

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, of course, but I'd just like to put in a small word of defense for the plain Sebenzas. I love the nice grey bead blasted Titanium finish, (although I do like the wood inlay classics a bit more, for looks anyway). And in any case, it's nice to know I can send my knife back for refurbishment if the scales get too many scratches and start to look bad. I generally like the look of used, scratched and dinged up things. Shows that they've served well, and radiates an aura, a patina. My Sebbie is still almost perfect, so I'll see how I like it as it gets the inevitable scratches, but in any event, I think the plain sebbies are anything but grey turds. Plus I love the feel of the BB Ti. Grippy. Nice.


----------



## DumboRAT (Feb 6, 2004)

KC2IXE,

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

That's strange? People think that my Dr. Death AP Tanto Mayo TNT is *much* scarier than my Mayonized Large Regular Sebbie -- and I know my Mayo was definitely much more damned expensive, LOL (although for its silky smoothness and precision, well, I can justify the extra coupla hundred).

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DumboRAT said:*
KC2IXE,
....snip... People think that my Dr. Death AP Tanto Mayo TNT is *much* scarier than my Mayonized Large Regular Sebbie...snip...

[/ QUOTE ]

I was more thinking about a similar Mayo - say a medium plain TnT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*js said:*
KC2IXE,

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, of course, but I'd just like to put in a small word of defense for the plain Sebenzas. ...snip... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I't an OK look - kinda plain though - I must admit that I did NOT give it the name "The Grey Turd" - WAY back when I used to be active over on Bladeforums (Mayo was still taking orders <g>) it was a common nickname for the sebbie

hey, you could compare the plain sebbie to THIS, THEN tell me it's not a grey turd /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif





BTW The Chimera that I always talk about is like the one bleow, except has BLUE anodyzing on the handle. It is also a Ti frame lock and Talonite knife


----------



## Owen (Feb 6, 2004)

I've always loved the way plain Sebenzas look (like it better than that Hall, for instance), but have a soft spot for that Chimera. Always thought those were really slick little knives. 
My CF EDC is a looker, too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## js (Feb 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
hey, you could compare the plain sebbie to THIS, THEN tell me it's not a grey turd

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

My large Sebenza is a beautiful knife. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It's NOT a . . . what you said.

And, don't hurt me for saying this, or take offense, but I actually like the look of the large regular plain Sebenza better than the two knives in your post. Not that they aren't nice. They are, but I prefer mine. I guess I'm a plain-jane kinda guy, . . . and also I have only just begun to collect knives (and may not even start), so I'm sure my taste will change with more experience. Heck, I remember that I used to think the SF M3T was ugly! Now I think it has great lines. Before I couldn't stand the way the 10X looked. Now. . . .eh, not so bad. So who knows.


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 7, 2004)

Owen,
The Hall is a differnt class of knife, and actually looks BETTER in person than it does in the photo!

The Hall is s "Gent's folder" - it's meant to wear in a suit, or a pair of dress pants. You'll notice, it has no pocket clip (it was an option, but...). I'd say the "Ultimate" Gents folder is probably a Lake Folder engraved by Steve Lindsay, but I don't have 10k plus to spend on a knife, because I WOULD carry it!!

As I said, the Sebbie is a NICE knife, but the plain versions are well, kinda plain. Their beauty is in the "form = function" range. Sort of like an MG-42, an M-16, or a Stanley plane is beautiful. Thing is, I'm more a Frank Loyd Wright than a Mies Vanderoe kinda guy


----------



## DumboRAT (Feb 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I was more thinking about a similar Mayo - say a medium plain TnT

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, you're a hard customer to satisfy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

I think that for sheer size, the Large Sebbie actually gives sheeple the scare as it has quite a sizeable blade. 

But honestly, my Dr. Death is an intermediate between a Medium and Large in terms of TNT measure, and the blade is actually rather slim. Maybe it's the more aggressive blade shape that catches sheeple's eyes? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Too close to call, in retrospect. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Gotta give it to ya, though -- that eye-popping beauty of yours steals the show from a "classically" dressed Sebbie. Like a red dress at a Black & White ball, it's just in a different league.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I was more thinking about a similar Mayo - say a medium ...snip...Gotta give it to ya, though -- that eye-popping beauty of yours steals the show from a "classically" dressed Sebbie. Like a red dress at a Black & White ball, it's just in a different league.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jeff does NICE work. The plans (as soon as budget allows) is to have those nice stainless bolsters done up in engraving. When I got the knife, I didn't have kids, so I had money, but then by the time my spot came up in the engraving queue, I didn't have the cash - time to get back in the queue - I was thinking a nice open english scroll, maybe even a purple gold inlay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## torment (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't trade my sebbie for any of the knives mentioned in this thread....simplicity rules /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 14, 2004)

So far, so good. My small regular Sebenza has been riding nicely in my right from pocket, using the pocketclip.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 19, 2004)

Is there any particular name for the type of rope/cord that used on the Sebenza (or any knife for that matter) for the lanyard? I'd like to purchase of it to make lanyards for some of my other knives and lights.


----------



## Owen (Feb 19, 2004)

Not sure about the exact cord that CRK uses, but I buy 3mm cord for lanyards. It is available in many colors/color combinations, and can usually be found by the roll at outdoors stores. Normally $.15/foot.
Only problem is that most stores only have a roll or two out at a time, and color selection isn't always good. 
A week or two later, depending, they may have entirely different colors.


----------



## Owen (Feb 19, 2004)

Some old scans I found with some of the cord I'm talking about:













I also use plain OD 550 cord alot...


----------



## Owen (Feb 19, 2004)

Some old scans I found with some of the cord I'm talking about:












I also use plain OD 550 cord alot...


----------



## felder (Feb 20, 2004)

No no...you didn't offend me. I was basically saying that if you're not a knifenut, you probably shouldn't get a Sebenza because for someone that looks at knives stictly as tools it's a waste of money because you can get other "tools" that do the same thing for a lot less. This in no way has any reflection on you as a person or on anyone else. 

I wouldn't get all jazzed up over getting the best hammer, but I'm sure some people do. So if I were to get a $300 top of the line super hammer (do they make these? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif ), I would probably look at it and go, "What's so special about this?" If that's what your impression of the Sebenza is, you should sell it and buy another ARC. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## alanhuth (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got a small classic today. First impressions from a person who has never owned anything beyond a swiss army pocket knife:

I originally wanted a regular, but didn't find one in time to meet my impatience level. Already I'm glad I got the classic. The larger cutout makes flipping the blade out a little easier, I suspect, and it also serves as a nice place for index finger with blade open. The straighter profile around the cutout is a little more aesthetically pleasing to me as well. 

I find it's more comfortable for me clipped to the back right pocket rather than the front pocket because I dig into the right front pocket often to get coins, keys, or ARC. I found having the Sebenza there, albeit nicely tucked out of the way, was still a nuisance. (Given that I've had this thing for all of about 4 hours).

I was surprised how friggin sharp this thing is. Frankly, I'm a little afraid of it. I know from boy scouts that a sharp knife is a safe knife and all, but this thing, if you make the slightest mistake, can do some serious damage. It easily passes the arm-hair-shave test. I'm afraid I'm going to close the thing carelessly some time and cut my finger(s) off. I'm also slightly afraid that one of my 4-year-olds is going to pull it out of my pocket some time while we're wrestling on the floor and do some serious damage to somebody. We're going to have to have some pre-emptive training on that. I'd appreciate any advice from knife carriers with little kids.

The blade is so thin and sharp that I'm not sure how hard I can abuse it. Users claim it's quite a workhorse, but I'm not comfortable (yet) even taking it to carving up the FEDX box it came in. 

I'm 6'4" and I have large hands. The small still fits perfectly in my hand. For EDC, I cannot see the large being preferable to people who like their EDCs to be as unobtrusive as possible. 

I love the lanyard. It has already molded itself as someone predicted earlier in this thread. It makes pulling the knife out of my pocket much easier and I really like how it looks and feels. It's a nice contrast to the titanium starkness, almost humanizing, like a leather thong on a tomahawk.


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*felder said:*
I wouldn't get all jazzed up over getting the best hammer, but I'm sure some people do. So if I were to get a $300 top of the line super hammer (do they make these? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif ), I would probably look at it and go, "What's so special about this?" If that's what your impression of the Sebenza is, you should sell it and buy another ARC. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You mean something like this? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
http://store.stilettotools.com/Detail.bok?no=40
$200 for a solid titanium hammer. If I was still involved in the construction industry, I'd probably own one, but as it is, I typically only use a hammer around the property a few times a month instead of daily like I used to. 

A good knife on the other hand, I often use several times every day. Right now that "good knife" is usually a Buck Mayo TNT or a Buck Strider, but one of these days I'll get a Sebenza. For me a knife is a tool, but it is also something more. A Sebenza is probably the most expensive knife I'd want to carry on a daily basis.

-Keith


----------



## felder (Feb 20, 2004)

Well there you have it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif It's made out of titanium, but wow $199?!?! I don't think I could bear to whack things with a $199 object. I think I'd be upset if I scratched that thing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Deanster (Feb 22, 2004)

TIN - the cord is 'mil-spec 550 paracord'. Widely available at surplus stores, sometimes a bit harder to find the black. It's important (well, a little important) to make sure that it's the 550 cord, rather than cheap 'parachute cord' or other cheap imitations. 

The real 550 cord has ~500lb breaking strength, and it has seven internal strands, which can be amazingly useful. People (not me) have used the internal strands for emergency sutures, fishing line, dental floss, etc. 

It's mostly just a lanyard, but there's enough line there to be a useful emergency tool if needed.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 22, 2004)

Alanhuth - I've got a 4.5y/o, and a 1.5y/o, and as previously noted, I carry a Sebenza full-time. I've never had it just come loose, whether rolling on the ground, hanging over the side of my boat, etc. I'm sure it could, under some circumstances, as the clip is just a normal clip, but it's not been a problem for me. My normal approach with stuff like this is to keep an eye on it, and see if the kids end up with it, and then find a strategy to foil what actually happens. I find that trying to guess in advance what the little boogers will like, and how they'll go about getting their hands on it, isn't very productive. 

My kids, especially #2, really like the knife, but it hasn't taken much effort to convince him that grabbing at things in dad's pockets isn't a good idea. He's also not quite tall enough to reach my pocket when standing. #1 is more than old enough to know that there are knives she's allowed to use with supervision, and ones that if she finds them lying around she should get a grown-up. She's pretty easy to work with, though - I don't anticipate it'll be so easy when #2 is 4y/o. 

Also, I'd suggest taking a few moments to use the Sebenza on the cardboard box or something (drive it through a piece of 3/8 plywood?). It'll take off a bit of the ultra-sharp factory edge, and bring it into the range of 'very sharp knives', instead of the 'might lop off a whole finger sharp knife'. It'll also help convince you that you can really USE the knife. Shred the box into little pieces, whittle a new baseball bat, whatever... just take it out for a spin.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Deanster said:*
TIN - the cord is 'mil-spec 550 paracord'. Widely available at surplus stores, sometimes a bit harder to find the black. It's important (well, a little important) to make sure that it's the 550 cord, rather than cheap 'parachute cord' or other cheap imitations. 

The real 550 cord has ~500lb breaking strength, and it has seven internal strands, which can be amazingly useful. People (not me) have used the internal strands for emergency sutures, fishing line, dental floss, etc. 

It's mostly just a lanyard, but there's enough line there to be a useful emergency tool if needed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks again. I found some stuff HERE at Union Square. They're quite pricey on shipping, however it saves me the time and effort combing the stores for it.


----------



## DumboRAT (Feb 22, 2004)

alanhuth,

Don't worry about the durability of the Sebenza, it's strength, as with most good folders, defies imagination. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Let's put it this way.....if I can carve cardboard boxes with my $10 "paki-steel, Made-in China" POS butterfly knife or lock-back, the Sebenza will make short work of those same boxes.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## was_jlh (Feb 22, 2004)

Another carry option that I use with my small sebbie sometimes is inside the waistband over my right hip, with the clip behind my belt. Very discreet and more comfortable than you would imagine.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*was_jlh said:*
Another carry option that I use with my small sebbie sometimes is inside the waistband over my right hip, with the clip behind my belt. Very discreet and more comfortable than you would imagine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I never thought of that carrying style. I'll have to give that one a try.


----------



## Radagast (Feb 23, 2004)

Listen to Zvi and Roth and go for the Scott Cook Lochsa. Since the handle is made from a solid piece of titanium instead of scales you can really bear down on it harder than the sebbie. 

Or...get the sebbie now, get on the waiting list for the lochsa, and sell the one you like least in 12 to 14 months. Even used sebbies don't lose their value too much and you could sell the lochsa for sure.


----------



## Zvi (Feb 27, 2004)

BTW, about Sebenzas not wearing down. IMHO this is mostly because people do not use their sebenzas as hard as spydercos(never had one) or Benchmades, etc. Simply because of its price. It's a lot easier to abuse/use hard 100$ knife than 330$ one. Otherwise, there is no explicable reason why Sebenzas S30V or BG-42 steel will last significantly longer than that of any other high end steels in production blades. 
S30V(currently used in Sebenza) is used in Spydercos as far as I am concerned, along with the VG-10, which is yet another good stainless steel. Benchmade uses D2, M2, 154CM. By the way all of them are hardened higher than CRK S30V which is around 57HRC, and production blades are hardened anywhere from 59HRC to 62HRC(according to specs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Given the equal use I think S30V will wear down because of sharpening just as easy or as hard as M2, D2, 154CM. I don't want to start here "S30V wonder steel or not" debate again, you can check bladeforums CRK forum for that matter. In short S30V is nothing super magic, yes it's a good cutlery steel when heat treated properly, but so are the others.
I've sharpened BG-42 a lot, including small sebenza, I have custom S30V blade which is harder than Sebenza, 59HRC vs. 57HRC in sebbie, and I can't say that that is noticeably more wear resistant than D2 or M2. Yes, blade geometry is of great importance, but Sebenza is not exactly heavy duty folderm it's an efficient cutter, but not suitable for harsh work.


----------

